# Choices?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

*What would you buy if you had the option of buying one thing, to help out your coyote hunting this year, and money wasn't an object*​
New rifle/shotgun1337.14%New scope411.43%New optics - Binoculars, spotting scope, ect...38.57%E-caller925.71%New camo clothing514.29%Hand calls12.86%Instructional video/audio00.00%


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

If you had the money to buy one thing for coyote and fox and other predator hunting this year, what would you buy?

Good hunting and calling,
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont get it. The answer will differ greatly for each indevidual.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I want a new scope. My gun is just fine and the rest of the stuff I already have. I have a scope also but I would like a different one. Hand calls are nice and it is good to have a selection. They are cheap I consider that do not go out to eat a few times and buy one cash.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I dont get it. The answer will differ greatly for each indevidual.


Well Bloody, what would you like for Christmas then?

Good Holidays, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: I'll take either a black coyote, a Bobcat, or a grey fox. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> I dont get it. The answer will differ greatly for each indevidual.


Thats the reason for a poll. If everyone had the same answer, you wouldn't need to vote.

I am going to go with the ecaller, as I don't have one of those yet, and that is what I would like to have out of the ones listed.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like a pair of Swarovski binocs.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A stuffed Bobcat for my desk would be sweet! Granted I would have to bolt it down so no one would take it but still very cool.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

The set up of Kings Camo would be awesome!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I voted for a new rifle. Although I would be needed a new scope for it as well. Camo is needed too. I think there is actually an e-caller under the tree with my name on it right now.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How nice of you Dfisher. I will PM my address. I really want a HS percision rifle topped with a Khales scope. Man how nice of you to buy us all Christmas gifts. I have always liked you, but I have found a new respect for you!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> How nice of you Dfisher. I will PM my address. I really want a HS percision rifle topped with a Khales scope. Man how nice of you to buy us all Christmas gifts. I have always liked you, but I have found a new respect for you!!


Don't get your hopes up. I couldn't get outta sight if it took two quarters to go around the world :lol:

Merry Christmas
Dan


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I would like a rangefinder. Still new to this hunting thing and judging distances accurately would really boost my confidence for those mid-range shots.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I voted for the rifle just because he said money was no object. If it were, I would have voted for the e-caller, since i dont have one yet.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I would like a pair of Swarovski binocs.


 That would be my choice. That or a Kidney Transpalnt. Oh hell I'll go with the cheaper of the two...The Kidney Transplant!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> I would like a pair of Swarovski binocs.


Those are nice! Great choice.

Dan


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I want more yotes to move into Pa.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Maybe we could round up a herd of them and send them in via UPS. :lol:

Merry Christmas,
Dan


----------

